# I want to bitch/Stuck in Wisconsin



## Deleted member 1802 (Dec 30, 2010)

I was traveling in Europe for the summer and came back around October. I haven't lived with my family for 5 years after they kicked me out for being not christian when I was 17, so when they asked me if I would like to stay with them I naturally said yes. They wanted me to get a job and since then I have only had one interview and a little cash work with electrical wiring. still this little amount of work is not enough to satisfy my mother. I got a few days working as a temp but the response is still you need to find full time work. I just want to eat the flesh off of their christ loving bones for swindling me into coming back and getting trapped in the winter in my home town where everyone is excited to hear about my travels and want to hear my stories. I only want to read and fuck, that is it. I dont want to do anymore than this. I will work and I will find a job but I am no longer allowed to live with my family by the middle of January. The mother gave me one month to have a job or leave. I never get a decent greeting in the morning I just get bombarded by "Get a job!" every day. My little brother came into my room the other night drunk and wanted to kill me because I hadn't found a job yet. I didn't kill him because I was being nice and he was being drunk. blagh blagh, there is a reason I put this in General Banter and it is because I am fucking pissed I am being thrown out into the winter by my mother AGAIN!!!!! Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me. I need a fucking cigarette, I hope your travels keep you far from the north this winter! 

-CB


----------



## junkyard (Dec 30, 2010)

hey been there man, thats why we do what we do. put your middle finger up and shit on the porch on your way out.:thebird:


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!!!! sounds like my last winter with my father, now hes all but disowned me, my family has been reduced to facebook friends and thats swell with me!


----------

